# Since Ol Thelma kidded - Here's Louise --- Sad update. Really not good



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a boer/nubian FF that we got the end of May.  Had been with a buck penned from about the beginning of April for 6 weeks.   Her previous owner had this one and the white boer we have and decided after breeding them that she wanted dairy not meat so...  we have meat goats for now.  They are actually going to a friend of mine but CPA tests are a nightmare and I'm hanging onto them for now since they are FF bred at about 8/9 mos.   

  Louise started uddering up about eh, a week ago.  Before that she'd just been slightly puffy.  Her hind end is JUST starting to loosen up too.    Knowing the doe code she'll have them some time before Thanksgiving.  


















Anybody want to lay bets on date and qty?  You get a Nilla Wafer if you win.  (that's what the goats get as a prize so I figure it's only fair)      She was REALLY not being helpful when it came to hoohoo pictures today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll take Wednesday right when you are about to do something important


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 17, 2011)

New moon, July 30th.   I'm sure you'll be sleep deprived and have your nails chewed to the quick by then.   

p.s.  It'd take more than a nilla wafer for me to let anyone take  a pic of my hooha too.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> p.s.  It'd take more than a nilla wafer for me to let anyone take  a pic of my hooha too.


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

I guess the week of a full moon (you can pick the month)  
You know I like the full moon!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 18, 2011)

And I keep telling her that if she has triplets I'm keeping her L.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 18, 2011)

September 15th, 2011     Can I eat anymore popcorn after Ol'Thelma's gestation.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 5, 2011)

Well we missed the 30th and she's still growing. Still building her udder too although in the last two days it has had most of its recent growth.   Her back end is starting to look a bit more slack and she's starting to sink in around the tail. 

  ... I go on vacation on Tuesday. Who wants to lay bets on Wed morning?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Full moon is the 13th!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 5, 2011)

don't be in such a hurry, We aren't even close to sept. 15th.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 6, 2011)

What? Are you out of cookies? more pics please.  

I guess I'll make my new guess Halloween.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll put this rant here since it includes pictures of her lard butt in it.  

SO we had a nice big round bale dropped of by a friend who was field storing them for me.  Thinking the goats may do themselves harm he cut the strings off of it after tossing it in the field. Can I tell you that *I* was about to do the goats some harm when we went from this 









To this in 2 days.  









Here are her current better end photos.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to chuckle, I know you didn't want to see that, but they look so comfortable in THEIR rearranged hay bale.  

Animals 

Everyone needs to rant once in a while.  It's nice to know there's some where you can go that others know and feel your pain. 


And others out here, like myself, who will walk into that lifestyles with goats EVEN knowing of that Pain.    Hopefully one day you can return that chuckle!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 6, 2011)

My only comment to them was "You made your bed, now eat it".


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> My only comment to them was "You made your bed, now eat it".




And how's that going for you?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh it POURED down rain today and they are all standing next to the pile looking at me like I need to fix 1) their wet bed  2) their lack of dinner.         Nuh uh baby dolls. You made said mess... you clean it up.  And by clean I DO mean eat... So start chewing.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

Still growing wider and still filling her udder. Now it sticks out behind her back legs.    Thought she's go in the big storm we had last night be she's still in "I swallowed a pumpkin" mode this morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 15, 2011)

We are getting closer to sept. 15th.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I did tell her if she had trips as an FF I was keeping her so we're lookin' real good for that if mid Sept is the due date.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the "trees" in the background, thats about how my backyard looks! I use to have a great barrier between my yrd and the neighbors, before I got goats!  Gotta love'em.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah those used to be flowering quince.  Used to be...


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I'll put this rant here since it includes pictures of her lard butt in it.
> 
> SO we had a nice big round bale dropped of by a friend who was field storing them for me.  Thinking the goats may do themselves harm he cut the strings off of it after tossing it in the field. Can I tell you that *I* was about to do the goats some harm when we went from this
> 
> ...


they said they would like too see YOU sleeping on the cold hard ground every night. i know the fealing though. before we had the goat pen they lived in the barn all winter and we had ALL (like 60 of them) our bales in there. u know how picky goats our about there hay. i wish i could of gotten pictures as evidence of the mess. i'm betting on twins 2 1/2 weeks from now (i cant remember the date today)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

I do beleive we are getting closer to september 15th. Unless I missed an update. HOw are things going?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 25, 2011)

Still preggo. Her udder was noticeably more filled yesterday but we are scheduled to get side swiped by a hurricane so she may opt for poor timing vs inordinate delay. I believe in these cases the doe code leaves it up to the judgment of the individual doe. 


I'm expecting to hear babies right about the time I'm chasing the chicken coop across the yard L.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 25, 2011)

Update: If she follows the doe code I'm expecting full blown labor any minute as I now have a bra pig to bottle feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 26, 2011)

Bra pig?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 26, 2011)

She was so small I was keeping her in my bra to keep her warm.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

I was looking up breeds of pigs on-line, to try and figure it out.  



20 days to go until Sept. 15th.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 26, 2011)

You don't see that in a platex ad everyday.....

Hope the hurricane passes you by!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

I do beleive we are down to 15 more days unitl sept 15th. Hey did we discuss what the prize is going to be???


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 31, 2011)

You can name the boys if she has any.   


Yep still cooking away.  Starting to get even looser in the back. Udder just keeps a fillin'.   Neither of us are truly miserable yet so I figure we've got a month.  She can't go past Oct 15 as that's about the last day she was with the buck from what I can tell.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)

but what if I have really good girl names. Geesh.   

Okay if they are born sept 15th at 6 pm I get to name the boys and the girls.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep. If you call the hour and the day I'll even mail you the triplet if she has one  L.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 1, 2011)

Her tail is SUNKEN tonight.  Sorry 20Kids, I'll keep you posted but I don't think she's going to last another 2 weeks unless she's just messing with me.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 1, 2011)

Full Moon is the 12th


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 1, 2011)

Sept 3rd, 4:15 am.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 3, 2011)

Did I say 4:15 am,  errrr, I meant pm?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

Can we see an updated pic?  Mayhap from behind...?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep. As soon as I can find my camera I will take some  L.   I put it in a "safe place" last week and darned if I can remember where that is.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, it's probably good and safe, though.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 6, 2011)

> (from 9/1- Her tail is SUNKEN tonight.  Sorry 20Kids, I'll keep you posted but I don't think she's going to last another 2 weeks unless she's just messing with me.


Is she still being a bad doe?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> > (from 9/1- Her tail is SUNKEN tonight.  Sorry 20Kids, I'll keep you posted but I don't think she's going to last another 2 weeks unless she's just messing with me.
> 
> 
> Is she still being a bad doe?


She is being a very good girl, waiting for sept 15th at 6pm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been either dark or raining every time I've go outside so the photos have been well, useless.   So far she's still hanging on. I got her in milking stand last night and got to feel baby/ies moving.  Her ligaments were softer but not gone.  I went ahead and freshened the bedding in the kidding stall so we'll see   I haven't gone out yet this morning because well, it's pouring down rain and I haven't had coffee yet.    In my world Coffee > Goat Twee


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 7, 2011)

Hasn't popped yet.  I'm going to crack up laughing if she kids the evening of the 15th.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you thought about how you are getting that goat to my house?        Live in Virginia in the Valley.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey, I read through your first post carefully and actually counted out days on the calendar.  May not be the exact day, but I bet I am close.  

Good luck, and I sure hope every thing goes well, make sure she is getting exercise.


Edited to add: She could be due as late as october 15th, but I doubt it, normally they catch in the first 21 days for sure, but I have rarely had them go past 7 to 14 days when first exposed to a buck before being bred, so I went with April 15th as the breeding date, and counted on from that.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 7, 2011)

If you get a free goat you can darn well drive up here and pick it up  L.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> If you get a free goat you can darn well drive up here and pick it up  L.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I should have negotiated that into the original deal.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

We're not THAT far... Only a couple hours   


  I'll just hang onto it for you and it you can send me boarding fees  L.   How about eh... $300 month..  that should just about cover my goat buying habit.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We're not THAT far... Only a couple hours
> 
> 
> I'll just hang onto it for you and it you can send me boarding fees  L.   How about eh... $300 month..  that should just about cover my goat buying habit.


You can cover your goat buying habit with $300 a month?   How?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there on the morning of the 16th to pick her up, Yes, I expect a girl.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey you get which ever one was the triplet.  Which goes... enny meeeny miney BOY.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Hey you get which ever one was the triplet.  Which goes... enny meeeny miney BOY.


You drive a hard bargain. 

Hey, why don't I remember where you live?  And you know I am just a couple hours a way.  I have a bad memory for stuff like that you will need to remind me.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in the eastern panhandle of WV. Unless you are down by Danville or over past Richmond, then it's only a couple hours and in goat buying trips, in my book anything less than 6 each way is reported to the husband as "only a couple hours away".


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

btw She was trying to convince me this morning that she was in labor or had kidded.  Everybody else was waiting by the feeder and she's in the barn bellowing. RUN into the barn. She's just lookin at me. ... Apparently she didn't want to get dripped on as she exited the barn this morning.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

We live on the west side of virgnia,in the valley. so we are quit close.   And an 8 or 10 hour drive for us isn't all that out of the normal range. We went  all the way through west virgnia last fall almost to the Ohio, 5 hours each way, to get a new buck. And this summer we went to Ohio, it was an 8 hour drive one way. And we have a trip planned to Indiana on the 17th to get a new buck. 10 hour drive one way. I guess my husband and I just enjoy the drive and time to visit with each other. Gas is kind of pricey these days. I think our last trip ran around 400 or $500 just for gas and hotel bills, not to mention the cost of the animals. 

AFter this trip we shouldn't need any for a while, we were working on adding some higher end full-bloods to the herd. We have mostly percentages right now. We were just wanting to try a few better quality and see how it works out, may be a total waste of money and time.  

Most of our herd is boer/nubian right now for meat and show whethers.  We have been pretty happy with them. We were at the tri-county fair this summer for the 4H FFA sale, do you go to that fair?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 8, 2011)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> New moon, July 30th.   I'm sure you'll be sleep deprived and have your nails chewed to the quick by then.
> 
> p.s.  It'd take more than a nilla wafer for me to let anyone take  a pic of my hooha too.


 That was great. I think that she will have two beautiful babies in March!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

We've gone to our local fairs but not much further afield.   I just got the news that I have to go to smaller goats.  Medical stuff not going the way we anticipated it.  These babies will all be available no matter what they are.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey!  Where in IN are you coming to??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey!  Where in IN are you coming to??


Wingate, wherever the heck that is. Able acres farm. We haven't done the mapping for it yet. A little nervous about spending that kind of money, but some local goat folks told us we needed to jump in with both feet.  Hope they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 8, 2011)

You probably won't go wrong there, AABG is BIG TIME here in IN.  Congrats.
You'll be 2 hours from me, I was hoping it'd be closer / we could do dinner or something.  Maybe some other time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You probably won't go wrong there, AABG is BIG TIME here in IN.  Congrats.
> You'll be 2 hours from me, I was hoping it'd be closer / we could do dinner or something.  Maybe some other time.


Is it 2 hours more of driving for us, or less. If it was less we could stop by Saturday evening. We aren't going to the farm until Sunday morning, since we can't load the animal until then anyway. But If it is 2 hours more, which I am assuming it is, that would be a lot of driving added on for us.  It is already going to be a lot of driving. 20 hours from Saturday morning to sunday evening and then back to work Monday morning, I am tired just thinking about it. 

The gentlemen at Able acres was very nice, and seems helpful, said he would spend some time with us, explaining, whether makers compared to show goats.  Should be interesting for sure.  Wish I  had time to come by and visit your goats and farm and meet you and your husband in person, but I think it will be just too much.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

From Front Royal,  (I guessed on an approximate area)  it is just under 10 hrs to Marion where Rolls is and then 2hours from Marion to Wingate where your new goat is.   It could tech be on the way w/o taking you too far out of your trip.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> From Front Royal,  (I guessed on an approximate area)  it is just under 10 hrs to Marion where Rolls is and then 2hours from Marion to Wingate where your new goat is.   It could tech be on the way w/o taking you too far out of your trip.


We've got room, We are driving a suburban.  MY husband would think I am nuts inviting a stranger to ride with us for the weekend. 
    Bring the husband too, Have you ever been to a farm that has goats that have sold for $20,000 or 30,000. Should be interesting to say the least. I am trying to negotiate a doe out of the trip as well, but my husband says, only ONE.  I insist if we are going that far, why not make it a couple.   Last trip to Ohio, we had two picked out and came home with 4, well really 3 and 1/2. One of them was malnurished and very very stunted. wish I had better pictures of her when we first came home with her. She is changing so fast on a better feeding program and she is seriously tenatious. A girl after my own heart. And unfortunatley another one I will not beable to bring to the stock yards when she gets too old to be productive.  We nicknamed her Fuzzball, but her pedigreed name is Ripmotized. She is out of AABG Rip a load of That. She has 10 enoblements in her pedigree. She will never amount to a show girl herself, she is too stunted, but I am hoping I can get enough size on her to get some nice kids out of her. Hopefully the new buck from able acres will be her boyfriend next summer.   


Sorry I am rambling. 

Hey, 6 more days, until the 15th.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

It adds almost 2 hours to the trip. Even though on the map Roll looks closer. She is more north adding more time. 

We live in Harrisonburg. 

Sorry to hear that you are getting rid of your big goats and going to smaller goats, I now stuff like that is frustrating, I am sure when we get rid of our herd it will be for medical issues. My husband has had some problems the past 3 years. He has been doing better this year, but it was tough keeping the farm going there for a while. I am sure if the tables were turned, and I was the one sick, he would have just went ahead and sold the herd. I am the one that really has wanted to keep the goats, although he does show interest in them and enjoyed going to get the new girls this summer. He just gets tired from the long days he puts in at work and then having chores to do from the farm on the evenings and weekends. I don't blame  him.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 9, 2011)

I looked at the site .  Those goats are out of my league by a factor of 10.  
I almost never do a long road trip for just one.  I always like to get 3 or 4.  Have to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I looked at the site .  Those goats are out of my league by a factor of 10.
> I almost never do a long road trip for just one.  I always like to get 3 or 4.  Have to make the trip worthwhile.


At those prices it is hard to afford more than one.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Still pregnant.   Still getting closer to the 15th   lol.   She better have triplets to make this worth it.


And as far as Harrisonburg, you are a hop, skip and a jump for goat hauling trips.  That's nothin.   When I'm coming back up 81 I see Hburg and give a sigh of relief at being almost home     We are about 20 min north of Winchester and a mile or three off of 81.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

And believe you me, I've been giving her dirty looks ALL day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> And believe you me, I've been giving her dirty looks ALL day.


If you see some strange lady, creeping around your barn the night of the 14th, just ignor her.  OH, It wont be me sneaking around with a bottle of lutalyse and a needle and syringe in my pocket.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Creep all you want, lady, creep all you want.  L.  I'm SO ready for her to pop.   I want these babies born now so they are vaccinated and bottle trained by the 24th so I can take them to chicken stock.  PS if you want to come I'll be the one hawking boer crosses.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess What!!! 






She's still pregnant.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## damummis (Sep 10, 2011)

Come on, where are the pics?  I exposed poor Ol'Thelma all the time in her delicate condition.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 10, 2011)

I was going to get some today. Even took my camera outside. Her belly is HUGE.  Then I sucked a bee up in my straw and got stung on the tongue.  I took a lot of benedryl and am going to bed.  It took a long time to type this.  My husband is laughing at me because I sound like am a drunk 2 year old.   You should see this before I fix typing mistakes. 


Good night. See you in the morning if w/ whoo ha pictures if she doesn't have babies before then.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2011)

Ouch...sounds like a bad way to try and get a buzz.....
*insert gong sound*


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 10, 2011)

buzz!   Tell Louise I need baby pics and that requires her popping those little units out.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Much better this morning. And hey, I actually have my grasp of the English language again. Woot!   Still can't spell for poop, but I guess since I've been that way since I was 6 I can't blame the benedryl. 


 Just looked out the window and her fat belly is still fat.  I swear it got bigger overnight.  Making a cup of coffee and going out to check on everybody.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are the current photos.  She's looking all scruffy butt the past week but we just got rid of the sheep so  goat specific mineral went back in yesterday. Hopefully that should take care of it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 11, 2011)

Dang it, she will never kid by the 15th, my husband is now also following this thread, which is pretty funny. He says in his professional opinion she still has around 3 weeks.  She has to be carrying atleast twins if not triplets. You might not make that sale like you were hoping with the kids.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 11, 2011)

When they're getting bigger by the day they are carrying multiples and usually still a week from delivery... <heavy sigh>

That girl is cow licks and curls all over! cute.  and glad your tongue is back to normal too


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I keep hoping to go out there and see babies but she hasn't even goo'd yet. And her back side is loose but not that pink moist ready look yet.    When she first started to show she got BIG FAST and then leveled out for a while. Partially because I wasn't feeding a lot of grain at the time. We upped grain about 3 weeks ago to try and put some weight on everybody before the winter and to start flushing one for breeding.  Well this week she's gotten even bigger faster.  I suspected trips from day one but with a totally unknown breeding date only she actually knows.  When I was poking around in there everybody was still a jumbled mess down in her belly, nothing lined up, and there were way too many legs to be a singleton.  Unless it is an octopus. 


There is another chicken swap on Oct 9th so that is my back up date. If not I have people semi lined up.    


And I think she was taught the doe code by the jedi freakin master  L 

Time will tell.  And I think her motto is slow and steady wins the race.      We had a Nubian do this once where I had NO idea when she was bred and swore she was having contractions like mid January and she was HUGE as a freakin whale.  Kidded trips the second week of March.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Alrighty people. You heard the man. Looking at 3 weeks.  Let's start picking our new dates!   

Pick the day and name a kid   



Oh and it looks like the white boer is preggo too. She was totally up for some full belly scratches today and her mid section has started to swell and when your fingers get near her teats she goes into that funny feeding crouch.  Prior to today she was not keen on having her stomach rubbed and oh man was she after me this afternoon. Practically in my lap wanting belly rubs.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 11, 2011)

Sept 25th!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, Louise and her kids will be available because the lady I was holding them for just backed out. She lost her job and is a good friend of mine so I gave her the option to do so, but.... I've got goats for sale!! 

 Clearly this girl is a good breeder, if slight adherent to the doe code.  I'd write down her breeding dates for sure because this one likes to drag it out  L


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 13, 2011)

Vet is on the way. ONE baby.  Bad position. can't get turned.  Updating while getting banamine.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 13, 2011)

oh no...good luck getting it repositioned and delivered successfully.. Looking forward to updates and pictures.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 13, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Vet is on the way. ONE baby.  Bad position. can't get turned.  Updating while getting banamine.


she's having them!


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 13, 2011)

It is with heavy heart I'm giving news of the passing Louise and the absolute largest baby boy I have ever seen.  His head was turned completely back and there was not room at all to turn him. We were still getting fetal movement about 5 min before we euthanised her and so we immediately cut. Unfortunately the sedation took the baby too and we were unable to revive him even with adrenaline.   

 He was of the size I would expect for a 2 week old goat. His head was like a baseball. There was just no way. When I saw those feet I knew. 


She will be buried out at my dad's farm tomorrow.   This has not been a good goat year.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 13, 2011)

So very, very sorry   It's really hard to lose a goat...


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 13, 2011)

So sorry you lost Louise and the kid.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 13, 2011)

Knowing the size of this baby and that her friend the white doe was most likely bred to the same boer we are taking her in for an ultrasound this week. If she does not have multiples she will be immediately aborted.  Thelma is miserable tonight and will get lots of hugs tomorrow.  

 THIS IS WHY YOU DON"T BREED YOUNG!!!!    Sorry. I'm just furious with the previous owners.  While I knew this was a risk when we got her I was hoping that with all the signs she had that she had multiples. I did NOT expect this to be one baby.   

I saw her contracting at about 6:30 and had the vet on the phone by about 7 and they were here by 8.  I made three attempts to get the head flipped and then the vet and I made an additional three attempts.  Knowing that at this point her uterus was probably shot and how much pain she was in we opted to euthanize at about 9:20.  


 But please please, if you have the option, PLEASE let your does get to be of age to breed. We were fighting not only a big baby but a very small pelvis and uterus.   And she had ZERO grain from about early August until around 2 weeks ago because she and another doe started to drop condition and then it was about a cup a day.  

If her pelvis had been bigger and she was fully dilated we may have had a chance to pull the baby.  I wasn't going to torture her any more and so I told her how sorry I was, that she was so sweet and that she would have been a great mama.   What a day.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  You were very kind to end her suffering with such love.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. You did what you could even as hard as it was.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 13, 2011)

what did the baby look like?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 14, 2011)

x


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 14, 2011)

So sorry, that is such sad news


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 14, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry.
> 
> I've been following this thread, this was just not what I expected.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your very kind words. I hope you know how much it means to me. 

Both the vet and I were blown away. I think it wasn't what anybody expected.   There is some other universe where she had triplets and is fine. It just isn't this one.  




To answer the other question it was a black and white paint male. I'm assuming you'd call it paint.  Black head w/ coloring that ended just below the chin but ran down most of his back in a 4" stripe.   




I think coffee and motrin and a visit from a cute baby girl are on the list for the day.   I'll call dad shortly and he'll come out and get her. I feel like I got hit by a truck. When I wasn't the one trying to position I was the one holding her and at one point had her across my lap with her belly suspended in the middle trying to get more room by letting gravity stretch stuff out.  Aneurysm be damned, we did our freakin best.  I'm sorry to have had to give you all this news. I know how many people were following this. This outcome came as a shock to us all.  I had put the vet on call earlier in the week when I felt "lots of legs" in case we had a tangle.  It never even occurred to me that that many boney bits could come from one baby.  It seriously felt like twins.  She was just as astounded at his size.   I  am going to get a weight on him when we bury.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 14, 2011)

Just reading now,   That is horrible, I am so so sorry.  Hugs from all of us here. How old did you say LOuise was?  I knew she looked young in the photos, but hadn't really thought about her age. I hope you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 14, 2011)

She was 9/10 months old in May when we got her and she was already bred so just about a year old.




 Dad's new barn is going in this week and the big digging machine thing is still there so the gods are at least making this part easier on me.  She's going to go out near the pigs that were lost to the fire last winter.  Going to go start loading her up and I'll get a weight on the boy.   Thankfully the vet and and I got her tied up in a sheet so transportation will be a little easier.   I know in my heart I did everything that it was in my power to do. A c-section would have been 2 hours away driving time and the vet agreed that she was borderline in shock already and didn't think it was a good option for her.  

If you are in this position, we found that giving the banamine definitely lowered her pain level for a while and allowed her to rest and we think slowed her labor until the vet got there. She was feeling fewer of the baby sensations and so was pushing a LOT less.  Just want to pass that along while I'm thinking of it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 14, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> She was 9/10 months old in May when we got her and she was already bred so just about a year old.


That is really young, but I don't need to tell you that.  It was actually a passing thought one time when I was looking at her photos, I thought she looked really immature.  So sorry.     I am assuming the other girl is also that young.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news.     After keeping up with this thread, I kind of felt I knew her and was cheering her on.  My heartfelt condolences for your loss.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

oh i am sooo very sorry!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 14, 2011)

Just at 9lbs.  Not black, a mahogany paint, couldn't tell last night. Solid as a freaking rock. He would have been amazing if he had made it.  He was just way too big for her to handle.  He had a brown stripe down his back and a spot or two on his legs.  


The other doe that came w/ her is the same age. We thought about doing an ultrasound and lute but I think I am just going to lute her and we'll go from there.  I am not going through this again if I can avoid it.  Any baby that is smaller than it is going to get will be easier to pass than that monster was.  It wasn't just his weight he was BIG.   All his teeth were out, his front legs covered the width of 2.5 of my fingers.   


Anyway. Probably the last big update on this.  Heading out to go bury them. Everybody is loaded up in the van and they are digging the hole at dad's at about 10.



I know she was young but REALLY thought it was multiples and just in case I restricted grain until we got to the point that she started to drop weight faster than I like. I kept her on a maintenance  dose for about the past 2-3 weeks but it wasn't a lot.  There was a really fine line of her health, baby/ies health/growth, etc and clearly something went wrong somewhere.    I should have ultrasounded them both early on and if I had known it was a single I would have aborted her.  They just get too big for young does.  When she went from 0-60 with size and udder growth though I was sure we had at least twins.  It's easy to kick yourself after the fact though.   We did at the time what we thought was the right thing. Now we have a lot more information and experience for next time.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 14, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Just at 9lbs.  Not black, a mahogany paint, couldn't tell last night. Solid as a freaking rock. He would have been amazing if he had made it.  He was just way too big for her to handle.  He had a brown stripe down his back and a spot or two on his legs.
> 
> 
> The other doe that came w/ her is the same age. We thought about doing an ultrasound and lute but I think I am just going to lute her and we'll go from there.  I am not going through this again if I can avoid it.  Any baby that is smaller than it is going to get will be easier to pass than that monster was.  It wasn't just his weight he was BIG.   All his teeth were out, his front legs covered the width of 2.5 of my fingers.
> ...


I wouldn't lute (if i'm not mistaken-which i very well might be- and it causes abortion) the other doe this far along. but they're your goats do what u think best


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 14, 2011)

Rest in peace, dear goats.  My heartfelt condolences to you.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got to work and had a moment to check on Louise...so sad to hear this.  This is not what I expected.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost them.


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm new here, and just read this whole thread.  Wanted to let you know that my heart breaks for you.  I still cry when we lose a chicken to a fox.  So sorry.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the extended losses you've endured.  hugs and prayers.


----------



## damummis (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, man, what a sad day.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 14, 2011)

Very sad to hear you lost mom and baby.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 27, 2011)

We took the other one in for an ultrasound and they couldn't find anything and she and two other does had clear discharge today so with the cooler weather we've had I think we can safely say she was open and is in the clear.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Sep 30, 2011)

I just read this thread. I am SO sorry for your losses!! It is VERY hard i know. Keep your chin up as much as you can. May your babies rest in peace!!


----------



## Evelle (Oct 4, 2011)

MY BABYS Saanens names are Thelma and louise!!!!
oh crap i just got done reading  im so sorry  sad
 im sorry


----------

